# tadpole tea with boiled coconut shells?



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey everyone,


If you boil some coconut shells in water, would you be able to use the water afterwards as tadpole tea? Or would the water be more succeptable to pathogens afterwards?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't think it would hurt. I would add some nettle or other leafs to enhance it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry, but whats nettle? lol


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

A plant


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I may mistaken however I recall from my orchid days that the husk is very "salty"/high mineral content, and that may not be a good idea. 

I personally wounldn't use it.

S


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't really recall coconut fiber giving off the tannins you're looking for when you're boiling leaves and such - the tannins which provide the black water with anti fungal/antibacterial properties that keep our PDF tads happy. Oak and wild almond leaves are the best leaves for that job.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Why not simplify this process and buy some inexpensive kent blackwater expert or tetra blackwater extract over the counter for a few bucks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

would big als have them?


----------

